# Control



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Do you have any? I seem to lack it when it comes to being able to "not open new things". You buy cigars with the intention of aging them to sublime levels. Then, a month, two months, three months later... aw what the heck I'll just try one. Before you know it they are gone.

Anyone have any techniques for preventing box cherry breaking they want to share?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Do you have any? I seem to lack it when it comes to being able to "not open new things". You buy cigars with the intention of aging them to sublime levels. Then, a month, two months, three months later... aw what the heck I'll just try one. Before you know it they are gone.
> 
> Anyone have any techniques for preventing box cherry breaking they want to share?


A second try at it, huh? Better timing now.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

well you know those electric shock collars they have for dogs?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Vacuum sealing makes it more difficult to just open the box. Not opening the cabinet also helps...I try to stick to my singles humidor...doesn't always work though.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Do you have any? I seem to lack it when it comes to being able to "not open new things". You buy cigars with the intention of aging them to sublime levels. Then, a month, two months, three months later... aw what the heck I'll just try one. Before you know it they are gone.
> 
> Anyone have any techniques for preventing box cherry breaking they want to share?


why yes Dave I do. Send the boxes to me. I will place them in safe well humidified environment. I will visit them daily and tell them you miss them, and tell them fables of men who will chop their heads off and set them on fire if they are discovered in the free world. This should keep them safe and unwilling to try to escape. The fee for these services is negotiable.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

I did that with a box of 2001 ERdM Demi Tasse now now all i have are like 6 :c So i guess i have NO CONTROL...


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

If possible, store them where ya do not see them and have a hard time getting to them. The harder it is to get to them, the less likely your going to get into them. But if there are real handy to get to, the temptation can be to much to resist. 

So what box did ya just get into?? I sense a bit of guilt in this post :r 


Stacey


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I can't have that problem. You need cigars to age. All my stock is smoking stock.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Do you have any? I seem to lack it when it comes to being able to "not open new things". You buy cigars with the intention of aging them to sublime levels. Then, a month, two months, three months later... aw what the heck I'll just try one. Before you know it they are gone.
> 
> Anyone have any techniques for preventing box cherry breaking they want to share?


Maybe you should consider buying so many boxes that you always have backups that remain sealed. Just a thought.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Twill413 said:


> well you know those electric shock collars they have for dogs?


:r 
Dave has so much nicotine in his system that the collars don't have any effect on him.

CBF:w


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Anyone have any techniques for preventing box cherry breaking they want to share?


Chastity Belt


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Don't let BlueFace's avatar sit down on them.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Chastity Belt


Yeah right! knowing dustin he'd rip through that thing like it was candy


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Chastity Belt


:tpd: You do know you're supposed to be _smoking_ the cigars, right?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

burninator said:


> :tpd: You do know you're supposed to be _smoking_ the cigars, right?


Says who????

It's much more fun my way


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

PadronMe said:


> Maybe you should consider buying so many boxes that you always have backups that remain sealed. Just a thought.


:tpd: 
I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Says who????
> 
> It's much more fun my way


There's so much I don't yet know about the slope.


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

Send them to me I will be happy to hold them for you.:w


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> If possible, store them where ya do not see them and have a hard time getting to them. The harder it is to get to them, the less likely your going to get into them. But if there are real handy to get to, the temptation can be to much to resist.
> 
> So what box did ya just get into?? I sense a bit of guilt in this post :r
> 
> Stacey


Just put a short review up on it. Easy as it was already broken. Have some Monte A's from the 80's in a "collectable" humi that just keeps calling to me. Finnished off a box of 97 Boli PC's at lunch (not the whole box just the last cigar  ) Gonna have to break open another one. 

For me it's the rare stuff that I have a problem with. Someone kept these things intact for 20-30 years. I get em and open them up in 2 weeks. :c


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Just put a short review up on it. Easy as it was already broken. Have some Monte A's from the 80's in a "collectable" humi that just keeps calling to me. Finnished off a box of 97 Boli PC's at lunch (not the whole box just the last cigar  ) Gonna have to break open another one.
> 
> For me it's the rare stuff that I have a problem with. Someone kept these things intact for 20-30 years. I get em and open them up in 2 weeks. :c


They were all made to smoke Dave!! Screw self control, smoke 'em all!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Just put a short review up on it. Easy as it was already broken. Have some Monte A's from the 80's in a "collectable" humi that just keeps calling to me. Finnished off a box of 97 Boli PC's at lunch (not the whole box just the last cigar  ) Gonna have to break open another one.
> 
> For me it's the rare stuff that I have a problem with. Someone kept these things intact for 20-30 years. I get em and open them up in 2 weeks. :c


You're buying them to smoke them, right? It sounds good to me


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> You're buying them to smoke them, right? It sounds good to me


Strangely no. I think it's gotten to the point of "buying them to buy them".


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

It just eats at you doesn't it? You think of them before you go to sleep and right once you wake up. Then you are there, staring hopeless in your humi and you say "Fk it, I'm smoking one." A gift here, a bomb there, a donation down the road, smoking a few singles later and they're gone.

Been there, done that.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Perhaps this newbie does not quite understand... after a cigar has 20-30 years on it how much longer does it really need to age, will another 2 years/5 years/10 years impove the quality of the cigar. I can understand aging fresher cigars 2-10 years.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

I agree; I have little self control when it comes to cigars! If you really wanted to age them I would get a space somewhere outside of your house (locker at a cigar shop, cooler at a close non-smoking relative's house) that is hard to get to on a regular basis.

My friend who lives in Bangkok left his wedding cigar in my safe keeping. Being he lives 20+ hours away by jet it would be hard for him to smoke it


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Strangely no. I think it's gotten to the point of "buying them to buy them".


Well heck look at it this way. Are ya having fun and enjoying yourself?

If so, well I do not see that big of a problem.

Stacey


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Dave, the only box I have for "aging" I wrapped in saran wrap like 3 times so it reminds me not to smoke them and it would be hard to anyway. Has worked so far. Also, it helps them age like putting them in a ziploc bag.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Well heck look at it this way. Are ya having fun and enjoying yourself?
> 
> If so, well I do not see that big of a problem.
> 
> Stacey


Yup. As long as you can pay the mortage and keep Jane in shoes. What's the issue?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> Maybe you should consider buying so many boxes that you always have backups that remain sealed. Just a thought.


Well... :r

It doesn't help on the things you can only get 1 of.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Strangely no. I think it's gotten to the point of "buying them to buy them".


:tpd: I think that is the answer right there. I know I have more cigars then I am going to smoke in 2 years so no need to buy right now, but the purchases keep rolling in. The one difference is I am pretty good at keeping the box un-opened. I just Keep smoking singles from purchases I have made when that was allowed and trades. Don't know why but I get off on an unopened box


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> Don't know why but I get off on an unopened box


EWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is disgusting...

:r :r :r


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> EWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is disgusting...
> 
> :r :r :r


Better that it's unopened. That's why I figure he should shrinkwrap them or something.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

burninator said:


> Better that it's unopened. That's why I figure he should shrinkwrap them or something.


Cigar Condoms...


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

I figured the only way to have self control for me is to bury the box as far down as I can. Somewhere in the humi that I dont normally go, then they can sit for at least 6 months before I tear them open


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> :tpd: I think that is the answer right there. I know I have more cigars then I am going to smoke in 2 years so no need to buy right now, but the purchases keep rolling in. The one difference is I am pretty good at keeping the box un-opened. I just Keep smoking singles from purchases I have made when that was allowed and trades. Don't know why but I get off on an unopened box


At my currently smoking rate (about 2 per week), I have enough cigars to last me 4 years and I keep looking to buy more.

I even smoked a cigar straight out of the box this morning, figuring it had a humipak in it so it would be ok. Last time I do that, cigar was still pretty good (anejo #46), however, it was a little hard and I know the flavors will be much better after some time in the humi.

Self-control is difficult to obtain, something I need to work on these days. My wife keeps reminding me I have self-control problems, she has not idea how many cigars I have :hn.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Self-control is difficult to obtain, something I need to work on these days. My wife keeps reminding me I have self-control problems, she has not idea how many cigars I have :hn.


It's because of you that I suffer from the same thing!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> It's because of you that I suffer from the same thing!


Come on, don't blame me for your problems. You should change your name to montewhore.

If I remember correctly, that opusX purchase really started me down the slope, but I guess I initiated that didn't I.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Cigar Condoms...


:r Isn't that cello?


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Every time I see the empty boxes in my garage, I simply tell myself that it's natural way of things and just be glad to have had the experience.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> If I remember correctly, that opusX purchase really started me down the slope, but I guess I initiated that didn't I.


Yes you did. Those Opus were only the tip of the iceberg for you. Just wait til my B&M gets some more......we'll really be in trouble.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Yes you did. Those Opus were only the tip of the iceberg for you. Just wait til my B&M gets some more......we'll really be in trouble.


You're telling me, I am already at full capacity, I need to block all PM's from you, my wallet cannot take it these days.

Tried one of the El Principes you sent me, very similar to a Monte#5, nice little smoke. Thanks again


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> You're telling me, I am already at full capacity, I need to block all PM's from you, my wallet cannot take it these days.


You mean you don't want in on another Sublime split?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I had no control. 

I was bored and I spent money.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> You mean you don't want in on another Sublime split?


No, I want them all for myself along with all of the anejos and all of the tatuajes.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Do you have any? I seem to lack it when it comes to being able to "not open new things". You buy cigars with the intention of aging them to sublime levels. Then, a month, two months, three months later... aw what the heck I'll just try one. Before you know it they are gone.
> 
> Anyone have any techniques for preventing box cherry breaking they want to share?


Aging blows- Cigars are meant for smoking! New boxes=:mn

ATL


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I've only been able to age 2 different boxes and they made it just over a year. And in no time they were gone. The best I can do now is put a few of several different boxes in one box and bury it and hope I forget about them.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Well,

With that fancy new wall unit you have - make a couple of plates that say 2010, 2015, 2020. Get a special key and give it to Sam - tell him he gets one box from each of the lockers if he can keep you from opening it before the date on the name plate.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

joed said:


> Well,
> 
> With that fancy new wall unit you have - make a couple of plates that say 2010, 2015, 2020. Get a special key and give it to Sam - tell him he gets one box from each of the lockers if he can keep you from opening it before the date on the name plate.


That is a good idea!


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Do you have any? I seem to lack it when it comes to being able to "not open new things". You buy cigars with the intention of aging them to sublime levels. Then, a month, two months, three months later... aw what the heck I'll just try one. Before you know it they are gone.
> 
> Anyone have any techniques for preventing box cherry breaking they want to share?


I believe someone once told me to get a bigger humidor:r .

Didn't work out for me either .

I've been thinking about a climate controlled U-store-it .


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

The best strategy I can offer is to send them to me for "safekeeping". That way you won't be tempted to open them. *I* on the other hand....

Seriously - Buying more than one smokes seems to be a viable solution for many. I too lack self control.


----------



## thinhouse (Feb 19, 2006)

You can allways send my way, and I'll store them for you! Though I do have a few rats running around my humi!


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Do you have any? I seem to lack it when it comes to being able to "not open new things". You buy cigars with the intention of aging them to sublime levels. Then, a month, two months, three months later... aw what the heck I'll just try one. Before you know it they are gone.
> 
> Anyone have any techniques for preventing box cherry breaking they want to share?


I black out when I get a new box. wake up 1/2 box a nubs in the ashtray and 3 bottles of wine gone. Never knew what hit me.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I have something that works most of the time.... Frank!! Especially if it's something that we only have a few of. He has way more self-control than I do.. LOL That's the only reason I still have that Siglo VI that Tom sent me. On occasion he has trouble holding onto something but not very often.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Simple.. buy 3 boxes of whatever you plan to age. Put one box deep in the cooler, and keep the other two around for smoking stock.
Scott


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Poriggity said:


> Simple.. buy 3 boxes of whatever you plan to age. Put one box deep in the cooler, and keep the other two around for smoking stock.
> Scott


Could you help me find 2 more boxes of Nectares please!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

No problemo my friend 
I will get right on that!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Could you help me find 2 more boxes of Nectares please!


No.2, 4 or 5...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

BP22 said:


> No.2, 4 or 5...


# 2's please. Pretty Please.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> # 2's please. Pretty Please.


Well since you said pretty please...:r


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

a method I use for not breaking into the only box I bought was I told myself I was a poor college kid whos parents wont let buy another box for a long ass time so I better conserve the ones I got.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> a method I use for not breaking into the only box I bought was I told myself I was a poor college kid whos parents wont let buy another box for a long ass time so I better conserve the ones I got.


If you gotta get the parents permission to buy, does that mean you gotta call home and ask everytime you smoke ,too?

CBF:w


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

smokinpoke said:


> I black out when I get a new box. wake up 1/2 box a nubs in the ashtray and 3 bottles of wine gone. Never knew what hit me.


Wow! That sounds like a Saturday at LJ's!

ATL


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

ComicBookFreak said:


> If you gotta get the parents permission to buy, does that mean you gotta call home and ask everytime you smoke ,too?
> 
> CBF:w


Yes


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

tristan said:


> :r Isn't that cello?


tubos?


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Chastity Belt


*:r :r :r NOW THATS FUNNY*


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Dave, I guess it would be real tough to hide something that you really want to try. Maybe try this, as you normally do, buy more then one box of smokes that you have really been looking for at a time. I dont mean more then one box of the same one, just multi rare boxes. Take one and put it in prime viewing space in the open glass part of your giant humi, take another and hide it in of of those lockers (behind something like a cremosa, just to make you run scared every time you open that locker) and maybe set up another of those coolerdors you have to hide another in. You should only be tempted to smoke the one that is viewable and hopefully by the time your done with that box, you will have ordered something else to grab your attention with.

Second idea, call that locksmith that keyed all the lockers for you and have him key one of the lockers differently, and give that key to sam (or someone you trust even more , with instructions to only let you have it periodically (maybe every month or so, maybe longer). Hide a few of your boxes that you are forcing yourself to save in that locker. Use it as a sort of forced self control.

hope it helps

E


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> It just eats at you doesn't it? You think of them before you go to sleep and right once you wake up. Then you are there, staring hopeless in your humi and you say "Fk it, I'm smoking one." A gift here, a bomb there, a donation down the road, smoking a few singles later and they're gone.
> 
> Been there, done that.


That may be the best description I've seen in a while. Spoken like a true junky. I'm on my way there!


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Do you have any? I seem to lack it when it comes to being able to "not open new things". You buy cigars with the intention of aging them to sublime levels. Then, a month, two months, three months later... aw what the heck I'll just try one. Before you know it they are gone.
> 
> Anyone have any techniques for preventing box cherry breaking they want to share?


Assume room temperature. All other techniques are destined to fail. I thought about how much money I could have made just holding my sticks and waiting for the day I can call them "embargo cigars" signifying manufacture before the embargo is lifted. Sigh.


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

i bought an opus x a and opened it . that is 50 dollar mistake


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Hide them behind some Phillies Peach Blunts. 
Grape or pineapple may work better for some. 

I buy cigars to smoke them. Eventually.  

I must say that I am rather proud of myself for not dipping into my box of Cuaba Salamones.
I have actually owned that box now for almost a year. 
I think next month I may have one.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Bigga Petey said:


> Hide them behind some Phillies Peach Blunts.
> Grape or pineapple may work better for some.
> 
> I buy cigars to smoke them. Eventually.
> ...


Oh no! Cuabas are best fresh. J/K but that's the only way I've had em. They never last that long. We ought to make a thread...

I like the topic. Control. I thought I could stop with my expensive habit but nics and hondis and DR's just don't do it after a while. I have been smoking these JFR corojo bundle torps and well I can't take it anymore. My re-up boxes arrived this morning. It's my birthday and I'll smoke if I want to. Smoke if I want to.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Or look at this way,you might be missing something sublime by not trying.Set a limit of how many you will pick out of a new box or cab and stick to it.You bought the things,you deserve one or two if it makes you happy.And another thing you might not be here tomarrow.Life is short. Live it!:2


----------

